# Summertime



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hope you're all enjoying Summer.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am enjoying summer, but this video subtracted 3:53 from my life expectancy with little to show for it.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, sorry. Like the videotape in Ring, once you've seen it you can't unsee it. It will haunt your nightmares forever.


----------

